

Bing is here to stay - rrpadhy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/06/bing-is-here-to-stay/

======
ethana
Bing Translate is actually better than Google Translate in my experience.
Especially for east asian languages translation. It's one of the hidden gems
that I though is under-utilize by Microsoft.

I hope Microsoft open up the Bing platform more to devs. That'll be a huge
opportunity for Microsoft to ever compete with Google.

------
nugget
Without Bing, Google would have a monopoly in search in almost every country
in the world. Monopolies never turn out well. We should all hope that Bing is
here to stay and that Microsoft continues to funnel dollars into creating a
competitive search market.

~~~
tbagman
Wow, how the tides have turned! 15 years ago was:

s/Google/Microsoft s/Microsoft/Linux s/Bing/Linux

I never would have predicted somebody cheering for "Microsoft the underdog."

~~~
saurik
[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
html/1996Mar/0197.ht...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
html/1996Mar/0197.html)

